# New theater system setup



## finaddict (Feb 16, 2013)

I am wanting to set up my new room with a basic, store bought system. I mainly watch sports and movies and would like a new 3d TV system. I have been looking at the samsung 8 series, alot of bells and whistles but i am not sure I would use them. The samsung does seem to have an outstanding picture.
My new room is 16 x 24, high ceilings. What is the best bang for my buck without sacrificing picture and sound quality.
Thanks for all help!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

finaddict said:


> I am wanting to set up my new room with a basic, store bought system. I mainly watch sports and movies and would like a new 3d TV system. I have been looking at the samsung 8 series, alot of bells and whistles but i am not sure I would use them. The samsung does seem to have an outstanding picture.
> My new room is 16 x 24, high ceilings. What is the best bang for my buck without sacrificing picture and sound quality.
> Thanks for all help!


Hello,
We really need to know a rough idea of what your budget is before helping to put together a HT. Samsung makes a quality TV. I would also keep an eye out for any deals on Panasonic UT/ST/GT/VT50 Series Plasmas as they truly are fantastic and the replacement xT60 Series has been announced.
All the best,
J


----------



## finaddict (Feb 16, 2013)

My budget is $4500 to start out. I am looking for a 60" 3d tv. I dont know much about plasma's, or home theaters for that matter. Just looking to get started.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

finaddict said:


> My budget is $4500 to start out. I am looking for a 60" 3d tv. I dont know much about plasma's, or home theaters for that matter. Just looking to get started.
> Thanks for the help!


Hello,
With that budget, you can really put together a fantastic HT. As for Plasma TV's, I highly recommend checking out our HDTV Subforum and especially the 2012 Value Electronics HDTV Shootout.

In the shootout, the best performing HDTV's were chosen irrespective of price and technology. The Panasonic TC-P60VT50 Plasma finished 1st Place ahead of the much more expensive Sharp Elite LCD. In addition, Home Theater Magazine, Sound & Vision Magazine, Cnet, and many others have given unbelievably positive reviews for the 2012 Panasonic Plasmas. They are also a fantastic value.

I would recommend going to audition some speakers to get an idea of what appeals to you. With your budget, you really can get some great sounding speakers. Just to name a few brands to seek out, I would seek out Paradigm, Focal, Dynaudio, B&W, PSB, Dynaudio, Klipsch, and I could go on for paragraphs.

Do not let the pricing of these brands throw you off as we can help you find some fantastic deals on similar models to what you might audition. The goal is to get a baseline to what you find most appealing.

It is important to find your speaker choice first both as it is where a lion's share of the budget should go and the choice will affect your AVR recommendation and or if outboard amplification might be needed.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DaveTheAVDude (Feb 19, 2013)

I would agree with Jack on the Panasonic, so long as there are not a lot of windows that could cause reflections. I think the Samsung is a great buy for the money, but the Sharp Quattrons are a close second, and the LG's are an honorable mention. 
He also mentioned some great speaker lines, I love PSB.. I have some Stratus Series i's that are awesome. I would also check out Martin Logan and Atlantic Technology. I have had great success with both, and both have great speakers in their "economy" lines.


----------



## BruceW (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes agree with the above both post but still in my opinion you need to go with the Samsung they have some nice products series you will get best choice and about the other system stuff so the speakers lineup mentioned by jack are really nice..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DaveTheAVDude said:


> I would agree with Jack on the Panasonic, so long as there are not a lot of windows that could cause reflections. I think the Samsung is a great buy for the money, but the Sharp Quattrons are a close second, and the LG's are an honorable mention.
> He also mentioned some great speaker lines, I love PSB.. I have some Stratus Series i's that are awesome. I would also check out Martin Logan and Atlantic Technology. I have had great success with both, and both have great speakers in their "economy" lines.


I agree about Atlantic Technology, but I am somewhat conflicted by Martin Logan's non electrostatic speakers. Perhaps some of it is ML made their name with ESL's and did so much to get the most out of the technology. I did like the first non ESL's they released back when Gayle Sanders still owned the company as they used a quasi ribbon tweeter. I even have a pair of Montages that are sitting in my Master Bedroom. 

I was somewhat bothered when they introduced the Motion Series as they were somewhat deceptive in their marketing as they made it appear that their Motion Tweeter was some groundbreaking advance when in actuality it was a 30 plus year old Oskar Heil design whose patent had expired. This is not to say they are bad speakers, but I do think you can do better for the prices these speakers sell for.



BruceW said:


> Yes agree with the above both post but still in my opinion you need to go with the Samsung they have some nice products series you will get best choice and about the other system stuff so the speakers lineup mentioned by jack are really nice..


As I stated prior, I do think Samsung makes a quality TV. However, the Panasonic Plasmas are heavily based off the Pioneer Kuro PDP's as when Pioneer left the market they sold Panasonic most of their patents pertaining to PDP technology, hired a large number of the Engineers that were behind the Kuros, and even sold Panasonic most of their Plasma Manufacturing Plants. With the Pioneer Kuro PDP's still considered by many to be the finest direct view Televisions ever made, it really speaks volumes to the quality and performance of the Panasonic Viera Plasmas.

The Panasonic TC-P60GT50 is leaps and bounds the finest TV I have ever owned. While I still enjoy my Sony KDL-55EX500 and especially my KD-34XBR910, neither hold a candle to my GT50. As to concerns about ambient light, with the exception of the UT50 (lacks any sort off AR Filter), the ST, GT, and VT Series do a pretty good job with ambient light. Living in Southwest Florida where there is a sharply defined Dry Season and for lack of a better term Monsoon Season. This time of year it can literally go weeks without rain and I live on a barrier island 2 miles away from the Guif of Mexico. The amount of light during the day is quite high and due to the Water Table, you do not see Basements in these parts. Thus I deal with a good amount of light and my GT50 looks great during the day.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Both the LED and the Plasma are nice in their own ways.

The LED is brighter and easier to watch in a room with lots of light, and it likes to be watched at eye level. The Plasma is much happier in the dark, dark scenes in movies will not look washed out (looking black with a grey tinge) then will an LCD, and plasma's don't mind being at a higher angle to the viewer (e.g. placed above a fireplace).

Even though all will, the Panasonic plasma's especially benefits from being calibrated by and ISF certified technician. This is where the tech adjusts the TVs output to suit the room its in and the player its using.

Since you are looking at 3D another very important aspect that people neglect are the 3D glasses. Everyone has a different head, big and small, and you may also wear glasses. So some glasses may feel more comfortable the others to you. The screen may be perfect but if you’re uncomfortable for 2 hours with the glasses it came with you’re not going to be enjoying your experience. You will also have to decide which is more important to you the visual performance of Active glasses or the convenience of Passive glasses. Definitely try what is available on for size and comfort.

The Panasonic GT plasma @ 60 inch will run you $2k which is a sizable chunk of your 4.5k, comparable in price is the Samsung 7 series LEDs. Dropping down to a 55 will save you approx $500

If you want to use the Smart or Internet functions of the TV in my opinion Samsung did a better job.

Next a source, in my opinion one of the best 3D bluray players out there is the Oppo Digital BDP-103 for $500. If you’re a gamer then the PS3 is the way to go and its less money

AV Receiver. I am a believer in EQ room correction software and one of the best is Audessey XT32. The lowest end player that I personally like that has this is the Onkyo NR818 which can be had at accessories 4 less for $800 refurbished.

Now the hard part….Speakers. Speakers are very individual, i.e. what I like you may hate and vice versa. We can tell you what we consider nice for the rest of your budget but you’re best bet is to go out and listen. If you can’t so that then find 3-4 brands and models within them that fit your budget and read some reviews.

Subwoofer and an integral part of the sound and you will get many opinions on those as well, however, for the most part many here recommend one of 3 SVS, HSU and Rythmik. I own an SVS cylinder sub (PC12-NSD) which goes for $750 and I find it fantastic. However, that’s LOTS of your budget.

Jungle Jim has been able to find a fantastic deal on some Klipisch speakers in this thread

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ration-recommendations-please.html#post592346


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Excellent advice above. I do want to point out that a major advantage to Plasmas is that they are fantastic when viewing off axis. I there is going to be seating that is going to be away from dead center, it is amazing just how much better Plasma does in these situations.

In addition, there really have been major advancements made in terms of brightness. Also, starting in 2012, Samsung, Sony, Panasonic, LG, and many other manufacturers and 3rd party suppliers of have now become members of The Full HD 3d Glasses Initiative. This means that finally a 3D Glasses from these manufacturers can be used on any of the above. It also means for people like me who really do not care very much about 3D can now pick up a $20 pair of Samsung 3D Glasses as opposed to the Panasonic ones that retail for around $100. I purchased a set of Samsungs that I have used for a total of about 30 minutes since July.


----------



## BruceW (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree that Panasonic is good but still my preference is more towards Samsung..


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a Panasonic guy through and through. The GT50 IMO is a great balance of performance and price. If got my father in-law a Panasonic and he's very happy I recommend Panasonic more then any other brand to my clients. Very reliable with a great picture. 

As for audio I'm a Martin Logan nut and really like the sound the produce. The ESLs are like room filling headphones. As for the motion series I find their timber a little brighter then the stats but that tradeoff give you much better off axis listening. If your a fan of jazz and brass bands you'll really appreciate the sweatiness in the upper mids and highs. I also find then far less fatiguing then the klipsch tratrix horns. 

That said you'll want to take time auditioning speakers. Bring your own music and go into stores while their slow so you can listen uninterrupted.


----------



## finaddict (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks to all for your input. Alot of this equipment I have never even heard of before. I have not been able to view a Panasonic VT since most stores don't carry them. I have owned Samsungs for many years, and still afraid of a burnt screen with plasmas.(still old school?) I really like the picture quality with the Samsung, will it look as good when connected to Direct TV vice the store DVD? And what about the Samsung HT‑E6730W sound system, is it better to match the brands? It sounds pretty good for a beginner like myself.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

finaddict said:


> Thanks to all for your input. Alot of this equipment I have never even heard of before. I have not been able to view a Panasonic VT since most stores don't carry them. I have owned Samsungs for many years, and still afraid of a burnt screen with plasmas.(still old school?) I really like the picture quality with the Samsung, will it look as good when connected to Direct TV vice the store DVD? And what about the Samsung HT‑E6730W sound system, is it better to match the brands? It sounds pretty good for a beginner like myself.


Hello,
As for Burn In, I would again recommend you spend some time checking out our HDTV Subforum. I have owned my GT50 since July and not have experienced so much as a trace of Image Retention let alone Burn In. My experience is decidedly the rule and not the exception. As a hedge I did go ahead and purchase the Best Buy Product Service Plan as it covers Burn In.

That being said, I really feel like I wasted $400 by purchasing it. I would recommend reading both Panasonic and Samsung Plasma Model Owners Forums. While perhaps a decade ago, Burn In was a real concern, these days it is exceedingly rare.

I keep on bringing up Plasmas, be it Samsung or Panasonic, as you are literally going to have to spend thousands more to even approach the picture quality and you are not working with an unlimited budget.
The Value Electronics 2012 HDTV Shootout support my assertion as well.

Also, it need not be a VT Series Panasonic that you audition as the ST and GT both offer a very similar picture. Do make sure the TV's on display are not set to the Standard Mode as the brightness and picture settings are set to 50 and are way too dim. This is done to meet the Energy Ratings Stickers that are mandatory on TV's. If you can find a GT Series on display simply put it in THX Mode and you will get a quality picture.

Sadly, Plasma TV's suffer from a perception problem among the masses. If you check out here AVSForum, Hidefjunkies, and any other serious AV Website, you will see that there is huge enthusiasm for Plasmas. Same goes with AV Magazines such as Home Theater Magazine, Sound & Vision Magazine, Secrets of Home Theater & High Fidelity and many others. Check out Ecoustics.com as it is a portal to Professional Reviews from around the World. 

There is also the perception that LCD's are newer than Plasmas when they are approximately the same age.
As I am looking at my beautiful GT50 which replaced a 55 inch Sony LCD, it pains me that I went so long without a Plasma. My situation is different in that I received this TV for free from Sony due to issues with my Sony SXRD Rear Projection TV.

Do what you want, but the only way to get PQ on par with a quality PDP will be to get an LED Backlit LCD with Local Dimming and full LED Backlighting as opposed to and Edge LED Backlit LCD. Problem again is that these are the most expensive ones. (Sharp Elite)
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## finaddict (Feb 16, 2013)

I am taking the two hour drive to New Orleans to look at the Panasonic VT50 and check out the sound systems at the Magnolia Best buy. Definitely want to check it out before I make a decision. I want to have the best picture for the buck! Thanks for all the great comments and advice, ya'll are the best. Let you know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

finaddict said:


> I am taking the two hour drive to New Orleans to look at the Panasonic VT50 and check out the sound systems at the Magnolia Best buy. Definitely want to check it out before I make a decision. I want to have the best picture for the buck! Thanks for all the great comments and advice, ya'll are the best. Let you know how it goes tomorrow.


Ask for Zach or Steven. I'd work with one of the two of them. Store 527 (the MHT you're headed to) has the Motion 2,4,8,6,20,40 and fx on display. They don't have the motion 30 or 15 on display. The TV they have now isn't calibrated. I had calibrated the 55" but it's gone. They have the 65" right at the front of the main room to the left of the Samsung.

Please let me know how your experience is at the store.


----------



## finaddict (Feb 16, 2013)

Visited the Magnolia Home theater at Best Buy in NOLA. Talked with Steven for about an hour, very knowledgeable. It was well worth the 4 hours of driving and I learned alot.
I am definitely sold on the Panasonic 65VT50. Although it may not have been tuned properly, the picture quality is outstanding and the 3D is awesome. No doubt as to why it was chosen to be the best TV for 2012.
Price is inline with other compareable brands at $3,000, seen one on EBAY at $2650.
As far as Blue ray players, the difference is tough to see for an amateur. Probably go with HST recommendations.
I have owned a Yamaha AV Receiver for several years and will most likely stay with Yamaha, forgot to get mod number. Want one that is easy to use.
Now the speakers, wow! Never heard of any of them and all are pricey for getting started. The Definitive Technology towers were awesome, clean, crisp, and real cinematic. No doubt they would be my choice, not sure if they would be to overwhelming for my room size, or if I'd need that much power. At $799-$999 each for just the towers, the price becomes out of reach at this point. Not to mention I would still have to purchase woofer,center, and surrounds.
My thought at this point is to purchase TV, Bluray, set it up in the room and then see what kinda sound I will need. This is a brand new house and I am not sure how sound will carry.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

finaddict said:


> Visited the Magnolia Home theater at Best Buy in NOLA. Talked with Steven for about an hour, very knowledgeable. It was well worth the 4 hours of driving and I learned alot.
> I am definitely sold on the Panasonic 65VT50. Although it may not have been tuned properly, the picture quality is outstanding and the 3D is awesome. No doubt as to why it was chosen to be the best TV for 2012.
> Price is inline with other compareable brands at $3,000, seen one on EBAY at $2650.
> As far as Blue ray players, the difference is tough to see for an amateur. Probably go with HST recommendations.
> ...


I'm glad he was able to help you out. 
The deftech 8020 are slightly smaller and still have powered subs. That would take your towers down to 1200 and you won't need a sub.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

finaddict said:


> Visited the Magnolia Home theater at Best Buy in NOLA. Talked with Steven for about an hour, very knowledgeable. It was well worth the 4 hours of driving and I learned alot.
> I am definitely sold on the Panasonic 65VT50. Although it may not have been tuned properly, the picture quality is outstanding and the 3D is awesome. No doubt as to why it was chosen to be the best TV for 2012.
> Price is inline with other compareable brands at $3,000, seen one on EBAY at $2650.
> As far as Blue ray players, the difference is tough to see for an amateur. Probably go with HST recommendations.
> ...


Hello,
I am so glad you are pleased with the Panasonic. Remember that Best Buy now price matches Amazon along with any other authorized dealer.

As for the difference in BDP PQ, the consensus is that it is pretty much identical when using HDMI. What is important is to purchase from a brand that supports their discontinued models as certain new Blu-ray Releases require an update to play at all. This seems to happen especially to blockbuster releases where Movie Studio piracy fears are tat their highest.

The Sony PS3 seems to be the unit used by the vast majority of Disc Authoring Facilities and I have yet to run into a BD that would not immediately play. OPPO is ridiculously customer attentive and should ever a compatibility issue arise they are Johnny on the spot. Of the mainstream producers, Panasonic has been fantastic with supporting their BDP's and is the brand you will see the bulk of us recommending.

Yamaha makes excellent AVR's and their Aventage Series is especially good. The A3020 also uses the HQV Vida Video Processor which is thought by many to be the finest available on an AVR/SSP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

finaddict said:


> Visited the Magnolia Home theater at Best Buy in NOLA. Talked with Steven for about an hour, very knowledgeable. It was well worth the 4 hours of driving and I learned alot.
> I am definitely sold on the Panasonic 65VT50. Although it may not have been tuned properly, the picture quality is outstanding and the 3D is awesome. No doubt as to why it was chosen to be the best TV for 2012.
> Price is inline with other compareable brands at $3,000, seen one on EBAY at $2650.
> As far as Blue ray players, the difference is tough to see for an amateur. Probably go with HST recommendations.
> ...



I'm not sure if your priorities are on the sound or the video, but personally if I had your budget I'd be looking at Panasonic's ST line instead of the VT line. Performance is pretty close, and it will save you several hundred dollars.

For speakers, have you heard Paradigms? Here's a thought: since your room is small the Paradigm Monitor 7, Center 1, and Surround 1 would work quite well I think. That would be about $1840 at MSRP. Add a sub from Hsu, SVS or Rythmik in the $600-$800 range, and a receiver in the same range. Then the TC-P60ST50 for about $1700 from Amazon and a blu-ray player in the $150 range (Panasonic, Sony, Sammy). 

OK, I've gone a few hundred above budget. But the audio hobby is a money pit for many, so might as well get used to it :spend:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bkeeler10 said:


> I'm not sure if your priorities are on the sound or the video, but personally if I had your budget I'd be looking at Panasonic's ST line instead of the VT line. Performance is pretty close, and it will save you several hundred dollars.
> 
> For speakers, have you heard Paradigms? Here's a thought: since your room is small the Paradigm Monitor 7, Center 1, and Surround 1 would work quite well I think. That would be about $1840 at MSRP. Add a sub from Hsu, SVS or Rythmik in the $600-$800 range, and a receiver in the same range. Then the TC-P60ST50 for about $1700 from Amazon and a blu-ray player in the $150 range (Panasonic, Sony, Sammy).
> 
> OK, I've gone a few hundred above budget. But the audio hobby is a money pit for many, so might as well get used to it :spend:


I too would give serious consideration to the ST and GT and said as much a few posts back. Especially as the VT Series is not available in a 60 inch. I lucked out when I got my 60GT50 paying $1750 for it thanks to being able to return a free Panasonic BDP that was part of a promotion at the time in July. Better still, it knocked the 4 year PSP down to $329 from $500. I simply adore my GT50.


----------

